# Next Gen MacBook Pro Rumors?



## DirtyCzech (Sep 21, 2006)

Any rumors of when we may expect the next series of MacBook Pros to be released? I'm happy with my 15-inch 2.16 gHz, but a friend is concerned that she'll buy one now, but in a couple weeks the newer 15-inch models will be released, with FireWire 800, dual layer burners, etc...  I was hesitant to buy one now, but couldn't hold out anylonger.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 21, 2006)

There's always something faster. If you want to wait, you can get the brand-new MacBook Pros, but factor in AppleCare, because the new models always have some bugs. (about firewire 800.. it comes on the 1ghz powerbook. I got mine for $610..)


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 21, 2006)

It seems likely that the MBP will be updated to use the Core 2 line soon (like the iMac), but that's just a wild guess.

There are really only two times you can buy new hardware: When it's buggy, and when it's obsolete.


----------



## DirtyCzech (Sep 21, 2006)

Would Core 2 be worth holding out for? Our backgrounds are in the Graphic Arts, mostly 3D (Maya) and the Adobe Creative Suite.


----------



## fryke (Sep 22, 2006)

Always. You'll get more speed, newer graphics card, too, and 64bit.


----------



## hawki18 (Sep 22, 2006)

From the initial speed tests not that much differance dual core and the core 2.  But have not really been looking at speed differance got my MBP about 4 monthes ago.


----------



## Veljo (Sep 23, 2006)

I've been waiting since about July for the new MacBook Pros to come out. After hearing about Intel's roadmap and how the current gen MacBook Pros have so many bugs, I figured I'd wait. Now I'm ready to buy the upcoming one; I just hope it comes out soon cause my iMac is becoming unbearable to use.


----------



## mi5moav (Sep 24, 2006)

I would bet that they will release updates to the MacBook before they release them for the MacBook Pro.  I don't think the new cases are quite done yet.


----------



## Veljo (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, Apple are REALLY slow. Every other manufacturer has their Core 2 Duo laptops out and Apple are still lagging behind. Disappointing.


----------



## MnM (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm almost angry here. Seeing so many core 2 duos coming out and where is apple?!?! I was so going to buy a macbook pro when the new one comes out but I doubt I will now. Its taking way too long and intel already anounced a few more chips that I think I would rather wait for.

Not to mention the fact that apple laptops are starting to look expensive.

http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/rdet.jsp?poid=349373&seg=HHO

there and similarly else where, i'm seeing core 2 duos at 2ghz with maxed out 2GB of ram, 200GB HD, a 256MB Graphics card, bluetooth 2.0, dual layer burning, and a 17inch widescreen ---- all for just 1,999.00 which is not bad at all. Its ugly as hell but not bad at all.

Hopefully apple gives us more for the same price or drop the price. 

Either way I'm waiting to be amazed by the next Macbook pro which, will probably fail to surprise me. I hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah they're getting behind already.  It's even worse considering the Core2Duo is pin compatible with CoreDuo and can just replace the chip without redesigning the motherboards.  There's the new chipset coming out 2007 for the Core2Duo but it's not needed for now.

There's Dell's(yeah the Dell thing again) with 2GHz Core2Duo 2GB RAM 256MB ATI x1600 for about $600 CAD less.  I can't find the same one anymore so I think it was a special deal possibly but it was really cheap compared to the MBP.

I'm still all Apple but they seem to be falling behind on notebooks again.


----------



## mindbend (Sep 27, 2006)

If Apple is planning on releasing a new design and some new bells and whistles, then I'm fine with the delay. But if they end up just dropping in the c2d into the current laptops, then I don't see what's taking so long.

Apple put themselves behind the eight ball when going Intel. They have to stay more or less in lockstep with the Dells of the world. On the other hand, only Apple sells machines that run OS X and Windows and that is a freaking HUGE selling point that will buy them time (a few months at least).


----------



## hawki18 (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree I made this same statment a month ago abou Mac Book price point as being to high and several people on this had a cow, how could I say such a thing it is good to see I am not the only one thinks the prices on Laptops are too high.  I think Apple is profit hungery  when come to making money on there hardware.  That is a big reason alot of people do not swith becuase to the price.


----------



## MnM (Sep 28, 2006)

Captain Code said:


> There's Dell's(yeah the Dell thing again) with 2GHz Core2Duo 2GB RAM 256MB ATI x1600 for about $600 CAD less.  I can't find the same one anymore so I think it was a special deal possibly but it was really cheap compared to the MBP.
> 
> I'm still all Apple but they seem to be falling behind on notebooks again.



I think this comes close to it. Similar specs - 15.4 inch screen, core 2 duo at 2.3 ghz, 2gb of ram, 100 gb hd, and 256MB graphics card. 

http://reviews.cnet.com/4321-3121_7-6547289.html?tag=cnetfd.ld3

this time its for 1099. Its in the range of the macbook but i doubt we will get all that, especially 2gb of ram and that clock speed for 1099.

I'm still all apple though thanks to the sturdy design and macosx. I was able to check out a few core 2 duos laptops and desktop today from other manufacturers. 

The laptops felt cheaply manufactured - flimsy and plastic like. The desktops with core 2 duo, didn't feel much faster when running regular apps. 

However on the new imac i notice a huge improvement in opening regular and professional apps. Each comp i checked out all had 1GB of ram. Also I noticed a shocking speed bumps in the imacs when its 1GB ram compare to 512MB ram. I know ram makes a difference but this was the biggest increase i saw when going from 512Mb to 1GB.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 28, 2006)

The only ones I would probably look at if I were going with a laptop other than from Apple would be the IBM/Lenovo laptops, especially the ThinkPads (provided they didn't come with the same battery Alan Cox had ).  They are the only ones that look like they are made with quality in mind.  They have the same drive-locking mechanism as Apple has (although now that IBM isn't in bed with Apple as much I don't know if this continues to be true), and they also have the spillproof keyboard with the drainage system.  And the design is good enough for me....I would say probably second to Apple in design (IMO, of course).  And the biometric password recognition is also a nice touch (so to speak ).


----------



## fryke (Sep 28, 2006)

Hm... Let's just hope new MBs and MBPs are just around the corner. I seriously hope Apple's not going to play their old game now. Then again, they'd learn fast, I guess. If they'd really plan to only update the MBs and MBPs in January, they'd lose a lot of sales... With Motorola/Freescale, it was kinda different. There weren't competitors releasing notebooks with newer Moto/FS chips. But now... Come on, Apple. Release them already...


----------



## irfaan (Sep 28, 2006)

While I totally agree with everyone, and would LOVE to see the new mb(p) released, unfortunetly, I would have to say that apple still holds the competitive advantage in this case (IMO off course).  Reason being this:  I am a fairly new apple user (just under 1.5 years) who would love the specs that all those other machines have, not to mention the great price on them.  However even if I was given a choice (which I just had as I bought my mb), unfortunetly OSX is what FORCED me to chose apple.  I'm sorry, but yes the macs look nice, ect. but what keeps me here is the crap that I dont have to deal with in Windows.  Its sad to say, but even if they were selling widows based computers for dirt cheap, I would still have to consider paying the extra $ (this coming from a student).

That said, it would be great if the prices for them were the same, as they would have more converts... however, its a typical case of supply and demand.  Apple is already at its capacity (as shown with the crazy wait times for a new machine), and its simply a case of our commercial economic system working how Adam Smith dreamed.


----------



## hawki18 (Sep 29, 2006)

That said, it would be great if the prices for them were the same, as they would have more converts... however, its a typical case of supply and demand.  Apple is already at its capacity (as shown with the crazy wait times for a new machine), and its simply a case of our commercial economic system working how Adam Smith dreamed.[/QUOTE]



I do not agree with you Apple could have there overseas computer building contactors put out more machines.  It just Apple like always slow playing the hardware updates and they charging 30% more same hardware in Wim machines.


----------



## ora (Sep 29, 2006)

hawki18 said:


> I do not agree with you Apple could have there overseas computer building contactors put out more machines.  It just Apple like always slow playing the hardware updates and they charging 30% more same hardware in Wim machines.



But didn't the price comparison with the Mac Pro and other show than now Apple machines are around the same price as equivalent spec PCs? I believe the seemingly higher price is just as there baseline specs are higher.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 29, 2006)

ora said:


> But didn't the price comparison with the Mac Pro and other show than now Apple machines are around the same price as equivalent spec PCs? I believe the seemingly higher price is just as there baseline specs are higher.



For the high-end machine, yes. But not as much with some others. Dell knows that it can tack on a bit more price with it's high-end model, because high-end customers buy it. Of course, at some point you have to add value (to Macs) for the ability to run OS X, and more intelligent hardware design. For example, even after several years to catch up, no desktop design even remotely challenges that of an iMac (G4 or G5). 

Sure, you can get a machine that is faster, and less expensive. But it's just a machine, not a Mac. There's more than just looking at hardware specs when buying a computer. Even for PC users, they may be willing to pay a bit more to get a machine from Dell, when they could get the same thing for less from eMachines, simply because Dell has a better track record.

(getting off topic.. oh well)


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 29, 2006)

i wouldn't be able to buy a windows pc now.  the fact that you are pretty much forced to use windows is too much of a crippling factor.  sure you can rip a movie at 1.7fps faster than the mac book pro, but at what cost?  endless headaches.

mac os x is worth about 500mhz in my books.


----------



## MnM (Sep 29, 2006)

irfaan said:


> However even if I was given a choice (which I just had as I bought my mb), unfortunetly OSX is what FORCED me to chose apple.  I'm sorry, but yes the macs look nice, ect. but what keeps me here is the crap that I dont have to deal with in Windows.  Its sad to say, but even if they were selling widows based computers for dirt cheap, I would still have to consider paying the extra $ (this coming from a student).



Ever heard of linux? Completely free(save on the OS PRICE), completely free software to go with it, and not to mention they are more user friendly linux, in the case of Ubuntu. Infact you can run ubuntu off of a CD just to see what it looks like(live cd). Of course the speed of the OS will be determined by your optical drive which is slower than your hard drive. Nothing is installed on your hard drive everything is from and remains on the cd you burned. 

Http://ubuntu.com to find out more and burn a cd(700MB) and try it for yourself. remember to hold down the C key during start up to boot up from the cd. 

if Pcs were dirt cheap with crazy specs, and i'm in a tight spot(money, im a student) and i just need a computer to fullfill my needs, I would go linux. In fact I currently am running ubuntu as well as tiger on my powermac g5. I'm planning on running fedora later on to replace ubuntu.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 29, 2006)

yes but on the whole, you can't run real programs, so it stops relatively quickly.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 29, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:


> yes but on the whole, you can't run real programs, so it stops relatively quickly.



That depends on what constitutes as a "real program" for you.  i use Linux daily on my work laptop (Ubuntu Dapper) and it more than fits my needs, better than Windows that's for sure.  GIMP, gThumb, Gaim, OpenOffice.org, Firefox, Flash, Java, Realplayer for Linux, GFTP, Nvu, FCE Ultra (NES emulator), ZSNES (SNES emulator), RealVNC client, SSH client, RhythmBox Audio player, VLC, Totem....the list goes on and on.

Most of these apps I also use on my Mac (with the exception of the GNOME-centric applications).  So it really is a subjective matter.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 29, 2006)

for the creative industry, the choice is mac or windows.  which isn't much of a choice.... =/


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 29, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:


> for the creative industry, the choice is mac or windows.  which isn't much of a choice.... =/



I understand what you're saying, but that doesn't mean that it can't be done.  It's almost the same reasoning for why the Mac isn't in the majority in the corporate environment....that doesn't mean that the Mac can't do it.


----------



## spgmr2005 (Oct 3, 2006)

c'mon people. you're going to love your hardware either way. everyone here knows exactly how the computer business is run. there will always be something new releasing like every 18 months. if you keep on holding out for the next best gadget, you'll be left holding out forever, and still have your hands empty.
just a word from the wise.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 3, 2006)

But the difference here is Apple doesn't have Core2Duo while every other manufacturer does.  If they're on par with everything else then I don't care.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 3, 2006)

I hoped the move to Intel would mean Apple would be _forced_ to offer timely hardware revisions. Guess I was wrong. The only difference is that now there's no blaming it on anyone else.


----------



## hawki18 (Oct 4, 2006)

ora said:


> But didn't the price comparison with the Mac Pro and other show than now Apple machines are around the same price as equivalent spec PCs? I believe the seemingly higher price is just as there baseline specs are higher.



No for the base line price of  a Mac Book you can get a Win laptop with the specks of a MBP (ie Acer dual core 1.66 ghz, ati 1600 128mb video card and 100gb hard drive just under 1,200 bucks.  The MB does no come close to that for 1,200 bucks.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 4, 2006)

hawki18 said:


> No for the base line price of  a Mac Book you can get a Win laptop with the specks of a MBP (ie Acer dual core 1.66 ghz, ati 1600 128mb video card and 100gb hard drive just under 1,200 bucks.  The MB does no come close to that for 1,200 bucks.



It's got Front Row though. Plus an iSight. This adds much value.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 4, 2006)

they are, of course, gimmicks.


----------



## ora (Oct 4, 2006)

My problem is i was waiting for the next gen MBP, but now i hear these ultra-portable laptop rumors I am tempted to wait further, though my venerable alubook really is getting close to the end now. Decisions decisions


----------



## MnM (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay I think apple is definitely cooking something up. You can understand them being late with updating the laptop line but this late? i don't think so. 

So my guess is that they are working on something amazing. And when this update rolls along, its going to be more than just an update. Thats just my guess. 

I mean the rest of the world(other notebook manufacturers) can fit core 2 duos into a laptop so why can't apple? I'm sure other manufacturers ran into problems but overcame it. So the creative genius that is apple, even with technical problems, could have solved these issues by now. This leaves speculation about the update being more than just an update. After all this is the rumor section of the forum . any ideas anyone?


----------



## live18 (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope that the upcoming Macbook Pro don't run so hot. Please Apple introduce a non hot laptop. All the new Apple laptops run super hot, so lets see if they fix this soon.


----------

